# what is the difference between mr11 and mr16



## natebyrom (Apr 11, 2006)

what is the difference between mr11 and mr16 bulbs


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

natebyrom said:


> what is the difference between mr11 and mr16 bulbs


Hi, the difference is in the size, the mr16 is more big of the mr11. The mr16 have 50mm of diameter and the mr11 is 35mm.

Greetings

msxtr


----------



## CharT (Jun 21, 2004)

I think that's pretty much it. The MR16 has a larger reflector and is therefore more efficient at projecting the same amount of light. The same wattage MR16 would be brighter than the MR11 version.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

See, bigger is better. (LOL)


----------



## Frozen208 (May 13, 2006)

Will a 20w MR16 draw more power than a MR11 or do they draw roughly the same amount?


----------



## brum (Dec 19, 2004)

They should draw exactly the same. Since theyre both 12V and 20W, the current rating is 20/12=1,7A. In this case, size doesnt matter, the specs (voltage and wattage) are the same, thus giving the same current draw. Wattage is purely a indicator of the power its taking in, not about the efficiency or how much light it puts out.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks brum. I was panicking however, you've set my mind at ease. Nice to hear size doesn't matter.(LOL)

Sorry to have taken this thread a little off line. Just trying to add a little humor in everybody's life's.

MB


----------

